# Upgrade 4 lug to 5 lug?



## zey (Jun 29, 2003)

*S*up everyone I'm pretty new to this board. I'm interested in converting to 5 lugs. The question is how do I go about doing so I'm totally new to the whole lug thing. I was wondering if anyone knew a site or anything with info on doing this upgrade..


----------



## sniperboss (Jun 19, 2003)

Go to www.jspec.com and click the 240sx only marker then go to footworks and scroll down and there u will find a 4 to 5 lug conversion "kit"....


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Just letting you know its much cheaper to convert your car to 5 lug using OEM USDM parts, than it is to use those JDM 5 lug conversion hubs that are sold on JSPEC.


----------



## zey (Jun 29, 2003)

http://store3.yimg.com/I/jspec_1744_9813678

*O*k here's one or two questions about the kit if anyone knows. First question is, is it offical in other words I would be replacing the 4 lug hub with this 5 lug hub? don't want any added weight. I guess the question would be am I replacing? Also, give me more info on being able to get it cheaper by using oem usdm parts. Thanks for the replys..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Im getting mine converted to 5 stud for $100AUD a wheel.
You can also use the entire r32/r33/z32 hub, rotor and caliper assembly with the s14SE knuckle.

http://www.nissansilvia.co.nz/tech/5stud/5stud.htm


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

zey said:


> [B here's one or two questions about the kit if anyone knows. First question is, is it offical in other words I would be replacing the 4 lug hub with this 5 lug hub? don't want any added weight. I guess the question would be am I replacing? Also, give me more info on being able to get it cheaper by using oem usdm parts. Thanks for the replys.. [/B]


USDM Parts to convert to 5 lug:

1995-98 SE 5 lug spindles (hubs are usually attached)
1990-96 300ZX Naturally aspirated rear hubs (they unbolt fairly easy)
1995-up 5 lug oem wheels, or, any wheel that will bolt to 5 lug SE hubs
4 S14 front strut bolts and nuts, then you need to redrill your S13 struts to fit the 14mm strut bolts. (a 9/16" drill bit will work fine for redrilling the struts)

For these parts to work you will need to have your existing rotors re-drilled for the 5 lug bolt pattern. Any reputable machine shop will be able to do this. (you will also have to do this with the JDM hubs)

Options to not having your rotors drilled would be to do a complete 300ZX brake upgrade. This means you will need all new brake lines, 300z rotors, calipers, master cylender, 300z pads, and to re-mount the e-brake cables.

The best source for all of the OEM parts is www.car-part.com


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Joel said:


> *Im getting mine converted to 5 stud for $100AUD a wheel.
> You can also use the entire r32/r33/z32 hub, rotor and caliper assembly with the s14SE knuckle.
> 
> http://www.nissansilvia.co.nz/tech/5stud/5stud.htm *


 Heres how much Im in the hole with my 92 coupe:

$700 for (bought all of this from the same guy): 

2 30mm steel front Z32 calipers
2 aluminum rear Z32 calipers
2 rear rotors 
2 N/A 300zx hubs, including the ebrake cables
1 17/16 300ZX master cylender
4 N/A 300zx wheels

Bought all of this online or local auto parts store:

$110 (shipped): 2 front S14 5 lug hubs
$137 (shipped): 2 OEM brembo 280mm x 30mm rotors
$430 (shipped): 4 225/55ZR16 Dunlop SP 8000's
$100: front/rear brake pads
$167 (shipped): front/rear heavythrottle SS brake lines

SO.....$1600+ later Im still waiting to drive it.....I ordered the wrong rotors, then instead of returning them, I decided to upgrade to the 30mm calipers in order to fit the rotors I bought.

So now Im selling my 26mm Aluminum front calipers for $100. There pretty much sold though.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

well when you get it done you sure wont have trouble stopping!!


----------



## zey (Jun 29, 2003)

*H*ey *J*ayLew thanks for the reply and the list of parts! Some pics of the whole job done would be awesome...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

edit: wrong post..im an idiot


----------



## CCRICERKT1 (Oct 17, 2002)

i should be able to get u guys the skyline conversion complete for about 400 or so plus shipping.!! 

there are people always selling this stuff. normally comes with the roters pads caliper and hub... email me if your interested. ryan


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

zey said:


> *Hey JayLew thanks for the reply and the list of parts! Some pics of the whole job done would be awesome... *


 Forgot something.....

If you use Z32 rims, you will need 5mm wheels spacers for the front (to clear the struts) and 10 longer Nismo wheel studs.


----------

